# Plants that Cichlids WILL eat



## jimma (Nov 16, 2009)

All of my cichlids are documented as vegetarians so if that is true why do the African cichlid foods contain mostly fish protein?
I am actually looking for plants, moss or algae that Cichlids WILL eat as a dietary replacement to store bought food or as a supplement.

I have a bumblebee cichlid
4 Melanochromis auratus
with a few non cichlid, completely unsuitable cohabitants


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

they cannot strictly eat vegitable matter, even the herbivores need protein, food like nls is desgned for all cichlids and a great food


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

You stick in almost any plant in there, and they'll strip it clean before you know it. With the exception of a few anubias plants.

I will go with *cjacob316* on this though, that even herbivores will occasionally take in invertebrates as they strain through the algae strands. However, both species you mentioned are omnivores, which means that you don't really have to worry too much about them not getting enough plant matter.

As was stated, good brands of fish foods have well balanced diets. A lot of research goes into the protein/fat/fibre/ash ratios of fish pellets and flakes. Go with a trusted brand and you should be fine.

If you really want to see your fish eat plant matter, you can feed them cooked peas or go ahead and plant something in the tank...

Good luck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In the profiles, I see both of those are omnivores. In the wild mbuna graze on aufwuchs which contains both algae and tiny crustaceans. Krill is a good substitute for the crustaceans.

Foods like NLS have spirulina which is an algae. But you will note if you look up the nutritional values (just Google) that spirulina is very high in protein on it's own.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I was going to say that the cichlids are not herbivores but Djransome beat me to it! 
The omnivores won't really eat many plants... they tend to shred them into bits and the bits get stuck to the filter but as to how much is actually eaten? not sure...


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

This guy must have had magic plants, because among his species were Melanochromis auratus, Melanochromis chipokae, Melanochromis johanni and Metriaclima lombardoi.

http://www.aquabotanic.com/afcichplants.htm

kevin


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Number6 said:


> I was going to say that the cichlids are not herbivores but Djransome beat me to it! ...


 I thought I beat everyone to it...


Cento said:


> However, both species you mentioned are omnivores, which means that you don't really have to worry too much about them not getting enough plant matter.


  :lol:

Kevin, that planted tank article was actually really intriguing. Thanks for that research! :thumb: I've been toying with the idea of a planted tank for my little 10gal for a while now. I'm gonna plan it out this month and give it a try...


----------



## jimma (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for setting me straight on the diet of my cichlids . . . 
Is aufwuchs (German for) the growth on other fish and rocks?

The main point I am trying to discover is how/what to grow or add to my tank so that my cichlids can eat what they might like to.
I definately will continue to feed them Pellets (floating and sinking mixed) twice/day.

If these cichlids instictively/naturally peck at the algae covering rocks all day and need protein to supplement, maybe I can try to raise something in the tank or start a smaller feeder tank with a colony of [???] crustaceans.

I am a bit new to cichlid care so all of your constructive comments are appreciated.

That planted tank article really was excellent. Thanks!


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a definition for Aufwuchs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufwuchs

Just feed them a good quality pellet food.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think people do mysis, small shrimp-like crustaceans as the closest quality food to mimic what might be in aufwuchs, but keep it occasional. Again, the standard pellets have way more protein than they get in the lake even just from the spirulina component.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Cento said:


> I thought I beat everyone to it...


so you did! 

Good catch then!

Jimma, if you did want to cultivate nice bright green algae with tiny crustaceans in order to watch the foraging behavior, the cichlids will only benefit. Though you might be driven nuts by the algae growth on glass as well as rocks.

What we've all been pointing out though is that it shouldn't be thought of as necessary, nor even a good idea... it should be seen as completely optional as high quality cichlid foods take care of all their dietary needs including the fiber and protein they need from aufwuchs.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

jimma said:


> Thanks for setting me straight on the diet of my cichlids . . .
> 
> If these cichlids instictively/naturally peck at the algae covering rocks all day and need protein to supplement, maybe I can try to raise something in the tank or start a smaller feeder tank with a colony of [???] crustaceans.
> 
> I am a bit new to cichlid care so all of your constructive comments are appreciated.


 jimma , I can appreciate what you're saying. You want to give you're cichlids the best life possible. I myself became very excited when I switched over from SA to the wonderful world of African cichlids. It was fun and expensive (brine shrimp hatcheries, a plethora of flakes and pellets, UV bulbs changed every 6 months, etc )!

However, its kinda like being a new parent. Before the baby's born, they think "okay, cloth diapers, home made baby food, $300 in baby encyclopedias", etc. However, after the first year, the kid's lucky if he gets his diaper changed once a day! :lol:

Trust me, make maintenance and care as easy as possible for you, to ensure you don't wear yourself out over the long term, and can easily enjoy the hobby, without forming a love-hate relationship with it later.. 

Post some pics so we can take a look at your setup.


----------

